# Crabapple Soaps



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anyone done business with this company? I ordered their starter kit on May 31 and have yet to receive my package. They finally charged my credit card on June 14 so I assumed it had shipped. From GA to MI shouldn't take more than 4 business days so I should have had it before.

Their website shows no phone number because they have moved. I have e-mailed them twice at two different addresses that I got from their site. I have yet to receive a reply from either.

Anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Never heard of them. I have gotten into the habit of emailing any on-line business before I order. I figure if they can't take the time to answer my email how do I know they will ship my order. Sad but true. My dd gets phone calls for the same reason. People just wanting to know if there's a real person on the other end of her website before they send money.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kathy, that's a really good idea!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I think I've been had. Bad reviews online. Same story in 2006, 2007, and 2009. Website says they have no phone since they are moving. Different e-mails with NO responses. My bank told me to wait a few more days to see if I get it in the mail. Otherwise, next week I'm calling my bank.

Ugh.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Starter kit....what are you looking for? Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cindy,
from what I've read online, I would call my bank immediately. You can give them this info from the BBB of Atlanta: http://www.bbb.org/atlanta/business...ple-soap-factory-in-alpharetta-ga-4003814#oob I think that they would understand if presented with this...that the local BBB essentially considers them to be out of business because they have repeatedly failed to respond to the BBB, to include mail from the BBB returned as undeliverable. (And they've apparently been saying that they are moving/have recently moved since 2006.)


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Can you put a stop payment on your order?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.

I can't put a stop-payment as the bank already paid it, but I think they are going to work with me on this. I will print out the attachment from the BBB - thanks.

The starter kit sounded like a good place to start - get my feet wet. It included the following:

Includes:
Instructional Video - "How to make Cold Process Soap"
4 lb. Wooden Mold (makes 20 bars)
Mold Liner Sheets
64 oz. of our "secret recipe" soapmaking oils
Lye (pre-measured)
Plastic Pitcher (to mix lye water)
Safety Gloves & Goggles (special)
Stirring Spoon
Spatula
6 qt. bowl
Herbs and/or clay (depends on selection)
3 1/2 oz. Essential Oil Blend
Bamboo Stick (trade secret revealed in video!)
Stainless Steel Soap Cutter
Shea Butter (for "superfatting")
Stick Blender (optional)

Sounded like a good deal and the website was very professional. Just goes to show, you can't judge a book by it's cover.

Can any of your recommend a more reliable source? Thanks.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, it's not as "fully stocked" as your description, but I bought one from Soapmaking.com ( http://www.soapmaking.com/soapkit.htm ). $60, and it included all the oils, the lye, a nice mold, lavendar FO and seeds, and a DVD (that I haven't watched yet. :lol ) I, umm....melted the plastic bag that the oils were in while trying to melt the oils (it was....messy.) so I can't comment on the soap, but the mold is nice! :lol

They shipped quickly - but they didn't really communicate with me. Basically I sent the order, they ran the CC, and shipped. No communication - but I did get the order.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, well, you can get a lot of that stuff at Walmart. Go up to the recipe section and find Vicki's "walmart recipe" for the soap and start with that. Use safflower oil in place of sunflower (most walmarts don't seem to carry sunflower oil any more, but they have safflower.) Maybe cut the recipe in 1/2 or even 1/4 (run through a lye calculator, such as www.soapcalc.com). Probably you can buy a small amount of lye at a hardware store. It's often packaged as drain cleaner...look for Rooto Brand labeled 100% lye. You can use all sorts of things as molds...a shoebox might make a good place to start...line with parchment paper and you're ready to go. That way, you can try it out on the cheap and see if you enjoy it. Use only glass, plastic, or stainless steel bowls and implements, and if you use plastic, then that is dedicated for soap making ever after. Get a digital scale and weigh all your ingredients.


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Cindy,
Go to the recipe section and check out the WalMart soap. All of the instructions and ingredients are right there. Most ACE Hardware stores carry Lye. The recipe cuts in half with no problem. If you want a wood mold let me know, I will ship you one of our prototypes for $12 + shipping. I use plastic buckets to soap in, and a stick blender ( from walmart) is a god send. A good scale is a must! 
Making soap isn't hard BUT it is very addictive!


----------

